# Best degreaser



## HTail (Jan 29, 2004)

The degreaser market is getting confusing. Wondering what type of degreaser is working best for your bike maintenance.

On the product reviews, read a lot of good things about Simple Green. Personally have had good performance with Pedros spray foam product, but it seems there must be a cost effective alternative to these "boutique" degreasers?


----------



## hamachi (May 9, 2006)

I use Pedros... so I am eager to see alternatives as well


----------



## TurnerConvert (Dec 1, 2004)

*Simple Green...*

I've used simple green for years now without any real problems. However, I've never really used anything else, so I have no basis for comparison. For the most part I only use the degreaser on my chain and my cassette - I have a Pedro's chain machine that I use for the chain. I use the degreaser undiluted, and I am very careful not to soak the chain in the degreaser. I used to do that with my SRAM chains, but I found that they seem to get brittle and break more easily, so I stopped.

The only other thing I've heard about simple green (although I'd assume it to be true of other degreasers) is that it can damage a paint job over time if you don't wipe the degreaser off. I've never had any problems but I generally do a quick cleaning of the frame with water after I've cleaned the chain.


----------



## dan0 (Oct 12, 2005)

I used to use finish line eco degreaser, I tried a citrus degreaser but it didn't work. then I tried simple green. by far the simple green works the best. less scrubbing, just squirt it on wait a couple of minutes and rinse it off. I hate the smell of the green simple green so I bought the lemon version. its cheap and I'll never try anything else, I also use it to clean the rest of the bike, kitchen, truck etc. great stuff.
they also make a simple green bike degreaser, costs alot, dont know how it works. I cant see how anything can work any better than perfect so I'm sticking with the simple green:thumbsup:


----------



## planetjag (Jan 16, 2004)

*Kero*

For something less "boutique" I usually use kerosine.

Small part (including chains) I clean by putting them in a plastic jar of kero, screwing on the lid & shaking the crap out of it.

Might not be biodegradable, but I just keep re-usung it. Let the gunk settle, pour the kero into another container.

Jonathan


----------



## supercorsa (Jan 18, 2004)

yep, kerosene.

keep a few different jugs around; one clean, one collecting the grimy used stuff, a third allowed to sit undisturbed so the grime settles out. eventually you get a pretty solid pan of gunk at the bottom of this one, slowly pour the now-clear kerosene off into another jug, and viola, a new "clean" jug. repeat as necessary... i've tried everything at one point or another, and kerosene is the only thing that can be counted to degrease everything you run across.


----------



## Sorbut (Mar 7, 2006)

I use diesel. Often with a compressor. Wear a mask if doing that. I know its not good and will take grease out of the jocky wheels but mine are ceramic so no grease anyway. I then blow the excess off with air. I clean the whole bike that way. Lazy for sure but diesel is a lubricant and it seems very effective. beats cleaning with water or cleaners and stops rust.


----------



## Locoman (Jan 12, 2004)

98% of the stuff on a bike can be cleaned w/ just a dry rag. If its an old neglected small part then simple green is good... actually any generic citrus cleaner is good, it doesn't have to be the "simple green" brand name -just goto your local hardware store.

For cleaning chains I use mineral spirits. Gatoraid bottle + chain + mineral spirits, shake, pour off into second gatoraid bottle for next use. I've been using the same mineral spirits for well over a year... and that's the beauty of it. You can reuse it forever, the crap just settles out of solution.


----------



## trailrash (Jan 7, 2005)

For cleaning my chain, I used to use Simple Green until I noticed that it didn't quite get all the dirt out between the rolling pins and plates. I now use Gunk Engine Degreaser that can be bought at any automotive parts store. It's cheap and gets the chain spotless with a 10 minute soak. But beware: It's not biodegradable. I just take the used stuff to Wal Mart and they dispose of it properly. 

I still use Simple Green on my cassette, chainrings, and jockey wheels.


----------



## Glow in Dark (Jan 8, 2005)

I work at a shop that recycles old bikes, we use simple green for the majority of our cleaning and finish line eco-tech degreaser for drive train parts. Compressed air is a great tool as well.


----------



## Ratt (Dec 22, 2003)

HTail said:


> The degreaser market is getting confusing. Wondering what type of degreaser is working best for your bike maintenance.
> 
> On the product reviews, read a lot of good things about Simple Green. Personally have had good performance with Pedros spray foam product, but it seems there must be a cost effective alternative to these "boutique" degreasers?


By far for me Zep Purple industrial degreaser (home depot) works the best. Much better than simple green and with super hot water work just as well as white gas for cleaning chains.


----------



## cmdrpiffle (May 8, 2004)

*Ya buncha Hippies!!!*

Just kidding.

The Best? That's easy.

*Gunk engine degreaser, followed by automotive aerosol brake and parts cleaner.*

The shiney bits will be down to the shiny bits. Guaranteed.


----------



## cmdrpiffle (May 8, 2004)

*I do realize..*

That the products I mentioned above do not constitute anything remotely safe for the environment.
But the poster did want to know the 'best degreaser'

If you're worried about the environmental issues, just pour the extras in your neighbors yard at night. 
You can then call the fire department or the hazmat team and rat 'em out !!


----------



## JimboCO (May 3, 2005)

I use Coleman fuel/white gas also with the "decant once the junk settles to new container" method. Cehap and the bext degreaser I've found.


----------



## PVFJR (May 4, 2006)

On bare metal (chains and such) it's hard to beat soaking it in gas. Quick and cheap. Or I'll use brake cleaner if I'm feeling fancy. Keep those items off your paint though.


----------



## massmang (Apr 18, 2006)

I just get a citrus degreaser from wal mart... big bottle for a couple bucks.. spray it on, let it soak for a couple minutes, give it a quick scrub, and you are good to go... I will bet anything it is the same ingredients as the expensive "made for bike parts" stuff

I used simple green first, and it wasn't even close to as good....


----------



## HTail (Jan 29, 2004)

*Wow*

Man, you all are using everything from biodegradable green stuff to highly volatile incinerary substances! Amazing.

Sorry to sound wimpy, but the bottle of bio-degreaser that came with my Pedro's chain cleaner actually worked well. Simple Green isn't bad either, but that smell....reminds me of a cheap hotel.


----------



## logbiter (Dec 30, 2003)

HTail said:


> Man, you all are using everything from biodegradable green stuff to highly volatile incinerary substances! Amazing.
> 
> Sorry to sound wimpy, but the bottle of bio-degreaser that came with my Pedro's chain cleaner actually worked well. Simple Green isn't bad either, but that smell....reminds me of a cheap hotel.


gasoline is just asking for trouble IMHO, waay to flammable. if you wanna use fuel, try kerosene/diesel/fuel oil.

I recently switched to buying gallon jugs of a citrus based 'bilge cleaner' (basically xtra heavy duty boat soap), works very well!!
if you've got a west marine/boat US around, get it on sale... otherwise gallon jugs of simple green or heavy duty citrus cleaner from your discount store is cheaper.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

dish detergent and hot water. tried alot of citrus based, about the same performance.

Something tough a squirt of wd-40. (except near bottom bracket seals).

Absolute best auto tranny fluid red.


----------

